# Bundeskampf



## Mungamau (19. Januar 2010)

Grüße!

ich habe heute ein neues Browserspiel gefunden. Dieses heißt Bundeskampf. Ist ein kleines Spiel wie OGame, Aufträge machen und beim Arbeitsamt arbeiten. Wer sich das anschauen möchte, hier ist der Link:

http://bundeskampf.com


----------

